# Fish Filler Method



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Can anyone explain what the Fish Filler method of mounting a fish is and how it is done? Thanks alot.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't do fish, so this is far from an expert answer...But the guys I know use foam...(either making their own or buying forms from catalogs) Fish filler is a paper mache like substance that a lot of taxidermists used to use back in the day. Skin as usual and then apply the filler to the fish. I think you get a lot of shrinkage with it, and that is the drawback, not to mention it makes the fish a lot heavier!


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I figured it couldn't be a miracle technique or you would hear alot more about it.


----------

